# Hopguard receives sectionon 18 emergency approval in Maine



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Andrew Dewey said:


> http://mainebeekeepers.org/news/hopguard-recieves-section-18-emergency-exemption-in-maine/
> 
> Of course I got notified when I get back to the house after putting MAQS on the hives.


Lucky dog! Still waiting for that to happen in CT. :waiting:

D-


----------



## Aric (Jun 3, 2011)

Huh. Just getting started in beekeeping, but have been into homebrewing for a decade or two and am surprised to see a product made from hop beta acid is regulated. Personally, I seek out hops with relatively high beta acid content for brewing certain styles, as the bitterness is somewhat more pleasant on the palate when used in highly-hopped styles like IPA. I've never heard of a hop being pulled from the brewing market due to overly high beta acid content, so curious why a product derived from it would be subject to regulation in beekeeping. Anyone have a quick&dirty explanation?

thx, and sorry for the thread drift.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I would say that it is regulated because it is a chemical used inside the beehive with the potential to contaminate honey (a pure food consumed by humans).


----------



## Aric (Jun 3, 2011)

I suppose I could get my head around that, but it's naturally found in high concentrations in a primary ingredient in beer (IIRC higher than the alpha acid content in many modern hop varieties) yet is not regulated there. Hence my confusion.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

We'll see what the efficacy is. I know a large migratory who bought $20,000 worth of Hopguard. Got no control, complained to the producer, and was refunded 75%. Not a good sign.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Why did Maine receive an emergency exemption?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Tony Jadczak, the State Apiarist, applied for the exemption. The President of the MSBA sent in a letter of support.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hopguard efficacy is pretty good but doesn't get mites in the capped brood cells. Best to apply when you have the least amount of brood.  I will stick with MAQS this year at least. One dose and done.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Just remember that putting it in and counting on it to work for a month is crazy. That is where it fails big time. A strong hive will dismantle and take it out in about 3-5 days. You must treat for 3 consecutive weeks in a row to make a real dent into the mite cycle and see results. See my article:
http://www.klamathbeekeepers.org/Beekeeping_Articles/Bee_Maladies/progressive_hopguard_treatment_on_honey_bees.html


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hop guard is not cost effective IMO. There are much cheaper and more effective treatments available.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

You are right it is not cost effective, when you have to treat 3 times in a row. We have beekeeper's that started to buy PIKE from Hopsteiner, but the company no longer sells it directly to beekeepers because they worry about copyright infringements with Hopguard. Now all we can do is peddle breweries and hope to buy it there.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Andrew Dewey said:


> http://mainebeekeepers.org/news/hopguard-recieves-section-18-emergency-exemption-in-maine/
> 
> Of course I got notified when I get back to the house after putting MAQS on the hives.


Have you noticed any queen losses with the MAQS


----------

